# Artist Seeks Comic Script



## Tanzenlicht (Sep 4, 2008)

Posted here because I'm looking for a writer and there are more of you here:

I'm looking for a nice panel by panel, page by page comic script.  I don't particularly care to be involved in the writing aspect, no brainstorming, no editing.  If I wanted to write I have ideas of my own I could work on.

I hope to find a completed script, but a partial script or even a concept (preferably with a sample page) might catch my eye with the right plot.  You must be willing to turn it into a complete script at some point.

Themes I find personally interesting include fantasy, science fiction, gay (male) romances, angst, violence.  I like my men pretty and my women strong (strong pretty men and women are lovely also).  Be aware that writing a fantasy/scifi angsty violent gay romance doesn't get an automatic illustration.  It is more likely to be chosen than a contemporary, fluffy straight pornfest of equal quality but I don't want to write anything off based on general themes.  I'm a sucker for a good plot above all.

Note: Furry is an optional theme.  Humans, aliens and fantasy races are all well within my circle of interests.

I won't be starting on this for a while yet, I'm mostly just feeling out the possible interest in collaboration.  If I find what I want I'll be delighted, of course, but if you're interested and need some time to write, take it.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 4, 2008)

I got you interesting in the comic life, huh, Tanzen? Anyways. i hope you find what you are looking for. Guys, she's good, trust me.


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Sep 4, 2008)

Actually I've been hunting for this for years now, which is why I pounced on you so quickly when you had an interesting idea.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 4, 2008)

ah.
Yeah, and it's a constantly expanding idea, too.
anyways, I wanted to put in a good word for ya.


----------



## Kender3421 (Sep 4, 2008)

I might have a few concepts but no scripts.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 4, 2008)

*is mesmerized by the iGIR*


----------



## kitreshawn (Sep 4, 2008)

*takes a glance*

Sorry, writing scripts for a comic is not really my thing unfortunately.  Having read comics I always got the feeling that they needed to be scripted differently than a story.

As a side note, simply asking for submissions is a bit vague.  Others might be more willing to take you up on the offer if you were a bit more specific about what types of things you would enjoy doing.


----------



## Kender3421 (Sep 4, 2008)

iGir RULES! Sorry for the flame but it's true. I'll write a few of my ideas into a script and go from there. If you don't like it, I'll just keep it.


----------



## Tanzenlicht (Sep 4, 2008)

My vagueness is intentional.  If I was looking for a specific setting, plot and cast of characters then I'd just go ahead and write it.

I'm looking for a script.  If someone has a script and is looking for an artist (and me in particular having looked at my art) then I want to look at it.  If someone has an idea for a comic, and writes a script, then I want to look at that.

I'm not sure how to be any clearer about what I'm looking for.


----------



## TakeWalker (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm in the market for writing comic scripts, but it's a very, very long way off. Not to mention I'm aiming at the anime crowd. Either way, it'll be a very, very long time before I have a completed script.


----------

